
A $1 Million Research Bargain for Netflix, and Maybe a Model for Others - newacc
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/09/22/technology/internet/22netflix.html?_r=1&ref=technology
======
3pt14159
I want to be part of the next contest of this kind. Does anyone know of one
that is currently running?

